# My Molly Had Babies!



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

So I wander downstairs this morning to get ready for my senior pictures when in my 10 gallon tank I notice THERE'S A BUNCH OF BABIES! Not only was I happy but my other fish were quite pleased with their new 'snacks'. I assume there were about 30 to start out with but now there's only about 13. They're dalmatian mollies, and right now are being kept in what I usually use for my bettas when they're feeling a bit under the weather. What advice do you have? I love m little babies so much already! MY FIRST FRY!! :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

So cute!!  As with most baby fish, warm water, frequent water changes, live foods = perfect fishies!  Also new homes if you don't have the room! haha good luck!


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

All but two died.....what the crap?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

were they still in that container?


----------

